# Latest on the Ocean 2?



## iceman64

Anyone have any recon on the release of the Ocean 2? Specs? Pics?


----------



## jagmichael

No, but been wanting to ask the same question. Very curious!!!


----------



## richc1958

From a recent email from Gunter himself sent on Oct 3 2011....

Hi rich&#8230;
The ocean II&#8230; i hope i get it in 2 weeks.. so we still must wait&#8230;
Thanks gunter

It is coming he still awaiting a few parts for it....


----------



## jagmichael

Thanks for the update Rich! I know Gunter would like to get these out before the holiday season. Can't wait! On another issue how do you like your h2o, magrette bronze and Ralf tech? They look fantastic!


----------



## richc1958

jagmichael said:


> Thanks for the update Rich! I know Gunter would like to get these out before the holiday season. Can't wait! On another issue how do you like your h2o, magrette bronze and Ralf tech? They look fantastic!


The H20 is great my favorite watch as I got to pick and choose how it looks and it is built like a tank. The Ralf tech I picked up for like 70 dollars and it runs great and looks great I had it bead blasted. Love the Bronze Magrette...it is aging nicely...and damn for a cheap movement it keeps great time.


----------



## iceman64

richc1958 said:


> From a recent email from Gunter himself sent on Oct 3 2011....
> 
> Hi rich&#8230;
> The ocean II&#8230; i hope i get it in 2 weeks.. so we still must wait&#8230;
> Thanks gunter
> 
> It is coming he still awaiting a few parts for it....


Sounds like it's getting close. Does anyone have any specs??


----------



## rockandrye

iceman64 said:


> Sounds like it's getting close. Does anyone have any specs??


Even an artist's rendition would be lovely. b-)

Looks like I'm in the market for a new Steinhart. Not sure whether to go for the Ocean Vintage GMT or the new Ocean 2. This will be a test of patience I guess.


----------



## jagmichael

$70! That's insane. Good for you. I tired to purchase the magrette but I guess they are not doing anymore orders right now. For the price it seems like a great chance to own a bronze. And the h2o looks like a tank. Might be a future purchase. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## jagmichael

Not sure whre the link is now but their was a shot of this bad boy. But it was hard to zoom on my phone. What I could see would be a must buy. And according to an article I read blue is the current color trend for watches and the ocean 2 has blue in the bezel. This will be a rock solid looking watch.


----------



## Riker

Here is the latest tech pic of it to tide you over for the time being. The O2 has been spoken about alot here & elsewhere for a while now & one or two pics have come about from people that have visited Steinhart HQ & seen it in the display case so the O2 is not a surprise watch release. Howevcer, I won't be posting any official pics & specs, Simon (Triton) our good friend at Steinhart will be doing that in the near future.

Believe me though, the actual watch looks so much better & refined than the tech pic.....:-!












rockandrye said:


> Even an artist's rendition would be lovely. b-)
> 
> Looks like I'm in the market for a new Steinhart. Not sure whether to go for the Ocean Vintage GMT or the new Ocean 2. This will be a test of patience I guess.


----------



## raymansg

Omg .... Will be trawling the website to order the moment it's up ... Nice !!


----------



## nugget40

raymansg said:


> Omg .... Will be trawling the website to order the moment it's up ... Nice !!


 +1 I hear you there buddy. This will be my second watch purchase, I have been dying for my second watch and once again trying not to buy just anything. I have really wanted to try a Steinhart, but want an original design not one of the homage pieces. Almost pulled the trigger on the Apollon, now glad I waited. Please let this be anywhere from 40-44mm, hopefully 42 or 44. Ill wait here drooling on my money.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Looking at the Gen-2 Ocean One draft design, i'm so excited to tell all fellow brudders here that the Gen-2 divers will be in my "wanna get" list.

Why such excitement? 
1. the design is an obvious sign that Steinhart is shifting itself from the "Rollie Wannabe" image that some fellow brudders here might have experienced, in addition me had been one of the "victim".
2. shunning away from the "sub-bariner" design doesn't mean that the upcoming releases' macho and rugged look gets a tone down. I just hope that mesh bracelet is not used as seen in the picture.

However, there're some concerns...
1. looking at the design, it seems that more lumes are used, will the price increase be as significant in certain sense like as big as 50euros?
2. the dial surface seems to be smaller compared to the case size, new movement used? no more reliable 2824 or SW200?
3. ...oh yeah... :think:btw, did anyone noticed that the date seems a little... small??


----------



## rockandrye

Wow, thanks Riker! That O2 really exudes class. Love the 50's style sea foam blue/green.

It's interesting to see some elements from the Triton and other special editions make it into this dial design. Overall it seems to come across as a progression of the Steinhart design aesthetic, but still completely new. 

Like Ed.YANG said, I'm curious about other bracelet options. I think the mesh definitely works on this watch, but mesh doesn't necessarily work on some people if that makes sense. It will be fun seeing the specs, options, and other details roll out in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Chromejob

There is so much to appeal on this new design ... the grooves on the dial, the baton markers, the 12 o'clock marker  , the lumed bezel insert (I hope!), the crown, the back end of the sweep second hand. This is a really distinctive design. Bravo Simon and Gunter. 

Don't like it on mesh? Many other options will complement it well. I can see it on a Admiralty Gray zulu band or similar.


----------



## Pakz

Humm....
That looks quite sexy, indeed... I can't wait to lay my eyes on some real pics of that beauty!


----------



## richc1958

Thanks for the Pic James I will own one of these.......looks like Gunter will be getting week emails from me on this one......which he already does...thank goodness he a great guy....I honestly think he enjoys all of the enthusiasm he gets from his customers.....


----------



## RTea

Loving this design and I like mesh bracelets but I would want an integrated current style dive watch bracelet first. Changing it to a mesh would give it a nice change in look.


----------



## jstroh

Here's hoping the bezel design will change. This one looks like it would be tough to get a good hold on and turn.


----------



## Riker

Ed, so many concerns & it isn't even released yet.....:-s I am quite sure you will be very surprised & happy with most elements of this watch so no need to stress mate..

Obviously the mesh will be a feature of the O2 but there is always the other Ocean bracelet...

jstroh, no need to bother about the bezel, Gunter & Simon have spent alot of time on this watch, the bezel will be easily turned...

This is the tech pic so it doesn't show the complexities of the case & surfaces so please don't base too much on anything other than the design at this stage...


----------



## robotphood

Can't wait for a peak...


----------



## Geigant

Hi. It was me starting the last O2 thread...... Ive got a mail from Steinhart today where they said its due to relaese November. Also that she (dont remember her name) thought that it would get a sapphirebezel...... Anyone know more 

Thanx


----------



## Riker

Yes the Ocean 2 is confirmed to be due soon.

Regarding the Sapphire bezel, this has been the main point of discussion since the Ocean 2 was first hinted upon 18 months ago. To confirm, yes it will have a sapphire bezel....



Geigant said:


> Hi. It was me starting the last O2 thread...... Ive got a mail from Steinhart today where they said its due to relaese November. Also that she (dont remember her name) thought that it would get a sapphirebezel...... Anyone know more
> 
> Thanx


----------



## ArticMan

Riker said:


> Ed, so many concerns & it isn't even released yet.....:-s I am quite sure you will be very surprised & happy with most elements of this watch so no need to stress mate..
> 
> *Obviously the mesh will be a feature of the O2 but there is always the other Ocean bracelet...*
> 
> jstroh, no need to bother about the bezel, Gunter & Simon have spent alot of time on this watch, the bezel will be easily turned...
> 
> This is the tech pic so it doesn't show the complexities of the case & surfaces so please don't base too much on anything other than the design at this stage...


"Bed of rice"-bracelet with curved and solid lug ends would be perfect...and instant buying tricker for me....


----------



## stryker58

I would hope the bezel will be better than the aluminum/steel alloy presently in use, maybe ceramic. And yes, the date window is useless at that size. Maybe a magnifier on the dial and under the crystal, similar to what Victorinox has on their Dive Master series.


----------



## rockandrye

Disagree about the date window. In fact it looks just like the Triton date window to me. The number should be the same size regardless.


----------



## RTea

The date window looks fine to me. And from my experiences with the magnifier over the date on the dial as opposed to on the crystal, it makes reading the date difficult unless you're looking at it straight on. 

Any info on if blue accents will be the only color? I like it but that's one of the main colors for my school's rivals and I don't think I could live with it every day .


----------



## stryker58

From that picture at least, the date window definitely needs to be bigger or magnified. At least as large as the S icon at 12 o'clock, otherwise its pointless to have something lots of use can't make use of. I had the same issue with my recently acquired Citizen PMX 56-2812 and had a magnifier installed.


----------



## Uwe W.

Maybe everyone should wait until they've seen an actual photo of a production version of the watch before commenting on its design. It's not like any input from WUS members this close to the watch's launch date is going to result in any changes being made to it. The impression created by a flat drawing is typically miles apart from those that a photo of the real deal would generate.


----------



## stryker58

So what then is the purpose of a Forum if we can't comment? :-d You're right...its all speculation and assumption at this point but everyone has an opinion and we can always hope someone is listening.



Uwe W. said:


> Maybe everyone should wait until they've seen an actual photo of a production version of the watch before commenting on its design. It's not like any input from WUS members this close to the watch's launch date is going to result in any changes being made to it. The impression created by a flat drawing is typically miles apart from those that a photo of the real deal would generate.


----------



## Uwe W.

stryker58 said:


> So what then is the purpose of a Forum if we can't comment? :-d You're right...its all speculation and assumption at this point but everyone has an opinion and we can always hope someone is listening.


Please, comment to your heart's delight. And don't think for one second that I was trying to stop anyone from sharing their opinions. The point of my post was that the details of the production version of the Ocean 2 _could _vary from those shown in the pre-production drawing, especially when it comes to matters of colour. If that turns out to be the case, all of the fussing in this thread will have been over something that doesn't exist. Hey, but you're right, maybe people enjoy that sort of thing.

From my perspective I prefer to withhold my judgement of a design until I've seen a full production version of the product. Years of experience in dealing with pre-production renderings and mock-ups has taught me that the final version often looks different that expected, especially when its viewed in person.

With respect to someone listening, I refer back to my previous post. If the launch of a watch is imminent - as in within the next few weeks - then it's too late to make any changes to the design of its initial production run. Whether or not someone is listening, the size of the date window isn't going to be altered, nor will the colour or material used for its bezel. Those details have already been chiselled into stone. Either way, you can be sure that a manufacturer isn't going to take the critiques of people very seriously until they've actually seen the watch first.


----------



## iceman64

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe everyone should wait until they've seen an actual photo of a production version of the watch before commenting on its design. It's not like any input from WUS members this close to the watch's launch date is going to result in any changes being made to it. The impression created by a flat drawing is typically miles apart from those that a photo of the real deal would generate.


+1. Let's see the actual pics then we can all comment to our hearts content. Criticism based in speculation, not reality, seems pointless.


----------



## Riker

The blue you see is the blue you get...... It looks very nice on the actual watch...



RTea said:


> Any info on if blue accents will be the only color? I like it but that's one of the main colors for my school's rivals and I don't think I could live with it every day .


Guys, as I wrote in my previous posts & Uwe has since posted similar, please do not take the tech pic as a 100% accurate representation of the actual live look of the watch. The drawing cannot & does not capture the ins & outs of the case, textures & feel, so as I mentioned earlier use it as a guide to the design of the watch not the actual look & feel as it would be on the wrist. Believe me, the watch on the wrist is canyons better than the tech pics......


----------



## rockandrye

Riker said:


> The blue you see is the blue you get...... It looks very nice on the actual watch...
> 
> Guys, as I wrote in my previous posts & Uwe has since posted similar, please do not take the tech pic as a 100% accurate representation of the actual live look of the watch. The drawing cannot & does not capture the ins & outs of the case, textures & feel, so as I mentioned earlier use it as a guide to the design of the watch not the actual look & feel as it would be on the wrist. Believe me, the watch on the wrist is canyons better than the tech pics......


Riker, as I said before, many thanks for posting the tech pic. It did its job of whetting the appetite for a little while, until we can see the real thing. |>


----------



## pierre7891

Do we have a release date yet? Or more teasers?
I know I´m gonna hit that order button


----------



## Ed.YANG

I'm also excited to make calls to Gnomon for the first 2nd GEN divers, however, the price details is not out yet... so i guess i'll keep continue to set aside my budget till the day comes.


----------



## scoob

I live in Stuttgart, Germany and will be driving to Augsburg this Friday to their showroom to pick up two watches. Maybe I will be able to get a glimpse in person. Heck maybe I'll be able to squeeze a shot or two of the prototype..of course with Herr Steinhart's permission.


----------



## Riker

Enjoy yourself, you'll love it. There are some Ocean 2's at the hallowed halls of Steinhart so you will see one for sure, probably lying on the table where he plays with all the watches...


scoob said:


> I live in Stuttgart, Germany and will be driving to Augsburg this Friday to their showroom to pick up two watches. Maybe I will be able to get a glimpse in person. Heck maybe I'll be able to squeeze a shot or two of the prototype..of course with Herr Steinhart's permission.


----------



## raylowwl

Well....welll...looking forward to the Ocean 2......have to hold back my decision to purchase the Nav B-Chrono II black DLC.....buy the Chrono and Ocean 2 together.....save on the freight charges.....waiting for my Aviation GMT from Gnomon....


----------



## Geigant

*november?*



raylowwl said:


> Well....welll...looking forward to the Ocean 2......have to hold back my decision to purchase the Nav B-Chrono II black DLC.....buy the Chrono and Ocean 2 together.....save on the freight charges.....waiting for my Aviation GMT from Gnomon....


when i talked to Steinhart a pair of weeks ago tey said the O2 will be released in nov..... Riker - do u think its going to be so....when do e get more info?


----------



## pierre7891

scoob said:


> I live in Stuttgart, Germany and will be driving to Augsburg this Friday to their showroom to pick up two watches. Maybe I will be able to get a glimpse in person. Heck maybe I'll be able to squeeze a shot or two of the prototype..of course with Herr Steinhart's permission.


Looking forward to your post after the visit!


----------



## Chromejob

[grump]Gee whiz, how many TIMES does a feller have to say "cannot confirm or deny" or just "I don't know for certain" before people accept. I thought reading comprehension was a basic skill taught in all schools.... [/grump]


----------



## Riker

*Re: november?*

Sorry mate, exact date I don't know & cannot guarantee but, Steinhart are indeed working on a date in November & barring any unforseen problems this is still the plan. They have worked hard at getting a few little kinks sorted & in conjunction with the other Steinhart affiliates delivering the items in a timely manner it will be a watch well worth the wait. It has got some great features & takes the theme of the Ocean series onto another path. From my perspective think a more smart sporting diver presence as oppossed to the standard Oceans more elegant diver/smart casual presence. I reckon the O2 is going to be a huge hit............

Keep watching the Steinhart website, Facebook page & ofcourse here in the Steinhart forum...



Geigant said:


> when i talked to Steinhart a pair of weeks ago tey said the O2 will be released in nov..... Riker - do u think its going to be so....when do e get more info?


----------



## Geigant

New info directly from Steinhart. 4 max 5 weeks to release.....DEFINETLY before christmas


----------



## richc1958

I was going to wait for this but after wearing my Proteus for about 10 days I realized what a great case thie watch has and the bracelet is great and will not be hard to switch out I have decided to order the Apollon as soon as I hear from Gunter on whether they are in stock or not. For a sub 600.00 USD can be beat....


----------



## Riker

I am quite sure Apollons are in stock.....



richc1958 said:


> I was going to wait for this but after wearing my Proteus for about 10 days I realized what a great case thie watch has and the bracelet is great and will not be hard to switch out I have decided to order the Apollon as soon as I hear from Gunter on whether they are in stock or not. For a sub 600.00 USD can be beat....


----------



## nyfries

any chance there will be a 39mm version?


----------



## GoBuffs11

Any chance of a white dial in the future?


----------



## Riker

Presently, there are no plans for the 39mm case to be re-introduced. However, there is always the chance it will make a come back, just don't hold your breath for it though.....



nyfries said:


> any chance there will be a 39mm version?


Ease up, the black dial hasn't even been released yet...:-d:-d

OK, in the future a white dial is possible but as it is now, no......



GoBuffs11 said:


> Any chance of a white dial in the future?


----------



## GoBuffs11

Ha. Forgive me Riker. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Elkabong

Can't wait to see some photos on the Ocean 2. Interesting bezel design, too.


----------



## scoob

Riker said:


> Enjoy yourself, you'll love it. There are some Ocean 2's at the hallowed halls of Steinhart so you will see one for sure, probably lying on the table where he plays with all the watches...


Riker, I did indeed see the watch. Beautifully designed watch but not my style. It's too small for my wrist and I don't like the colors. I bought three watches while I was there. Triton 100 ATM, Apollon, and from the premium line one of the marine watches with the Unitas 6498 movement in soigne grade. I am going back this coming Friday to buy two more watches. The Triton 30 ATM and an Ocean 44 with the 2893 movement. Herr Gunter is such an awesome guy. He invited my wife and I to come down from Stuttgart and have lunch just to talk watches and or even go golfing. Truly a genuine person. He even let me walk out of his shop with 1500 euros of watches without paying and said just pay us when you get back to Stuttgart using Paypal. This says volumes about his character. I am now a totally dedicated fan.

Steve


----------



## Riker

Steve, I am very pleased to read this mate & congrats on the watches.

You have seen from behind the front desk what Steinhart is all realy all about. It isn't about money, nor any form of prestige it is simply all about the watches & the customers. The products are well made, extremely well priced & all this is backed up by an awesome big boss. Sure Steinhart have had some small troubles in a few cases regarding the customer experience due to the large increase of enquiries & orders but the resolve remains the same & that is that the customer comes first. It is Gunters ever intention that the well deserved reputation & humble nature of Steinhart watches remains firmly intact...

So you were not taken by the Ocean 2... No matter, it won't be to everyones tastes but the same can be said for any watch right. At least you have gone home with a bunch of watches that you like, congrats.

Looking forward to seeing any pics you may post & reading more of your thoughts......:-!



scoob said:


> Riker, I did indeed see the watch. Beautifully designed watch but not my style. It's too small for my wrist and I don't like the colors. I bought three watches while I was there. Triton 100 ATM, Apollon, and from the premium line one of the marine watches with the Unitas 6498 movement in soigne grade. I am going back this coming Friday to buy two more watches. The Triton 30 ATM and an Ocean 44 with the 2893 movement. Herr Gunter is such an awesome guy. He invited my wife and I to come down from Stuttgart and have lunch just to talk watches and or even go golfing. Truly a genuine person. He even let me walk out of his shop with 1500 euros of watches without paying and said just pay us when you get back to Stuttgart using Paypal. This says volumes about his character. I am now a totally dedicated fan.
> 
> Steve


----------



## OJ Bartley

Wow, that O2 looks great in prototype. It reminds me a bit of the Bremont Supermarine, which I just happened to try on last week in a store. I love the lume on the bezel, and the O2 is going to look awesome in the dark. Not that it's a slouch in the light either! I can't wait to see pics of this one in an actual production version.


----------



## stryker58

Did someone say Christmas? Maybe 2012...:-(


----------



## jagmichael

Been dying for this to come out. Is that the new word on the street? 2012? Hopefully at least the beginning of the year!


----------



## Riker

No 2012 is not the new word on the street, expected release is still before Christmas....................



jagmichael said:


> Been dying for this to come out. Is that the new word on the street? 2012? Hopefully at least the beginning of the year!


----------



## Geigant

*Confidence with steinhart clearly decreased*

:-|:-| Talked with steinhart and now they say maybe february for O2 - at best ...... BAD. They are not handling things quit good i think and im very disappointed on them. Heard MANY people who had problems with delivery delays and quality issues. Maybe they grow to big they cant handle things.... BAD.


----------



## jagmichael

*Re: Confidence with steinhart clearly decreased*

Most likely supplier issues is my guess. Not much they can do when otherw drop the ball but can hurt their reputation in some eyes. Not me...I'll be patient. I still love the brand and the watches.


----------



## raymansg

Its kindda harsh to suggest what Steinhart is able or not able to do based on occassions when they aren't able to meet the expected deadlines.
I mean, expectations are always just that ... expectations and seriously, many of us have waited ages to our pre-orders and then only to get an email
or another post stating that some delays are expected. 

I have ordered a lot of watches online ... and seriously, Steinhart is doing ok for me. I like their watches ... my only gripe is that they should
make popular models also available in 43 / 44 but then again, I am not going to fault them for not doing so. I am still trawling for the O2 but not because I am a fan,
they are simply watches with a good balance of price and quality. But then again, to each his own ... I still think the O2 will sell out quite quickly.

Feb sounds ok ...


----------



## glengoyne17

Geigant said:


> New info directly from Steinhart. 4 max 5 weeks to release.....DEFINETLY before christmas


 Just F5-ing here all day....man just a few hours!;-)


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Don't wear out that F5 key. They are on vacation until 9th of januari


----------



## glengoyne17

I'll continue with f6 ;-)


FlyingDutchman said:


> Don't wear out that F5 key. They are on vacation until 9th of januari


----------



## dunl12496j

Excited for the O2! I Really wanted the vintage red and now that I have it, for $400 it's a VERY good deal. I've held a new rolex submariner ceramic bezel and the quality is pretty darn close.


----------



## SayWhat

Really looking forward to it!! 
I recently got delivery of my first Steinhart (an OVM) and have been thoroughly impressed with looks and quality.
I'm sure the Ocean 2 will be awesome too.

A touch of Bremont Supermarine 500 maybe?


----------



## militaryfan

As Steinhart fans, I think we should just refrain from posting in here until there's some actual solid news out. We are just disappointing ourselves expecting the promises for release dates to be kept.


----------



## nugget40

SayWhat said:


> Really looking forward to it!!
> I recently got delivery of my first Steinhart (an OVM) and have been thoroughly impressed with looks and quality.
> I'm sure the Ocean 2 will be awesome too.
> 
> A touch of Bremont Supermarine 500 maybe?


 This lume shot might be one of the most beautiful pictures I have even seen. Just awesome colors. On the other hand, I have been waiting for this O2 to be my first Steinhart purchase for a long while now. Please hurry before I buy too many other watches off WUS the sales forum :-d


----------



## Deyn Man

any updated pics? ;-)


----------



## Riker

No real need for any updated pics as the watch is finished, so the few pics that are floating around in this forum show the finished product. Just waiting on some very little things to be cleared then it will be released, later than was originally expected but it will be worth it...



Deyn Man said:


> any updated pics? ;-)


----------



## conquistador

Hmm, I've only seen the technical drawing of it. Did I miss some actuals of it?


----------



## conquistador

Ok I'm certain it's circulating! Google's your best friend. Thanks Riker!


----------



## Riker

Steinhart Ocean 2 prototype, but what you see is pretty much what you will get....


----------



## dunl12496j

Riker said:


> Steinhart Ocean 2 prototype, but what you see is pretty much what you will get....


Wow looks nice! Need more pictures! :drool:


----------



## Riker

More pics coming soon dunl..........


----------



## jagmichael

Who hoo! That's what I like to hear. Thanks Riker!!!


----------



## sys12345

Setting up camp here! :-d


----------



## conquistador

When is soon? I can't wait! =)


----------



## boeing767

By each reaction I'm hoping for more pictures..... Stop teasing us, who has some real NEW pictures


----------



## Triton

Been testing the O2 for about a month now and I think it's the best Steinhart ever!










The release is scheduled for February btw.


----------



## Triton

One more ...


----------



## sys12345

Awesome lume!!! I assume the lume remains visible through the night (i.e. u can still read the time)?



Triton said:


> One more ...


----------



## stilo

Triton said:


> Been testing the O2 for about a month now and I think it's the best Steinhart ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The release is scheduled for February btw.


I haven't been a fan of the Ocean 2 since prototype photos surfaced because of the use of teal/blue (which I do not like), but this, this is absolutely stunning!! My last watch purchase of 2011 was a Steinhart OVM (purchased on new years eve), now I think I'm going to have to make this my first watch purchase of 2012!!


----------



## blurrycloud

Looks really nice
Can you release any info on its dimensions?

Diameter
Lug to lug
Thickness


----------



## Boggy

Same here. I didn't like the teal highlights in the previous photos as well. But the black and silver looks great! My only beefs are the notched bezels and the tail of the seconds hand. Otherwise, they are pretty good! Congrats again to Steinhart!


----------



## SayWhat

(annoying teenage girl voice) Oh. My. Gawwwd


This is stunning.....can't wait!


----------



## stilo

I may be wrong but that second hand looks like it has a part on it with Superluminova on it. If so, that means that you'll see the second hand going round at night sort of like a sonar in a sub. That's too cool!


----------



## waldoh

Second hand tail is odd looking. I think it's supposed to look like the crown logo but it's way too thin and looks like a jagged piece of metal. 

I love the case finishing, the bezel and the dial design (although prefer the look of round indices on dive style watches). 

Seems like Steinhart is aiming for a more dressy dive watch. 

The lume will make or break the watch.


----------



## Nolimits

I know it was already asked, but any news on the dimensions? I'm guessing 42mm.

Also I'm glad I'm only aware of this a few days, it would be killing me if I had been waiting since September or whenever the rest have been waiting


----------



## KUNISMAN

Great watch. Can´t wait to see more photos...


----------



## richc1958

Triton said:


> Been testing the O2 for about a month now and I think it's the best Steinhart ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The release is scheduled for February btw.


Stunning watch.........I will own one......any guess on approximate cost?


----------



## Uwe W.

StiloTime said:


> I may be wrong but that second hand looks like it has a part on it with Superluminova on it. If so, that means that you'll see the second hand going round at night sort of like a sonar in a sub. That's too cool!


It does have a lume dot.

It looks like the lume shot was a six or seven second exposure; those of you who complain about the lume on other Steinhart watches should make a note of that. I'm sure the lume on the Ocean 2 is fantastic, but as it's been established in this forum, people's opinions on lume vary wildly.


----------



## Bree

i wonder what other color combinations(if any) will be offered... an orange/black would be nice methinks


----------



## Boggy

The dial looks like a tweaked 30ATM dial. Can't wait to see in the flesh. I hope to see more 42mm divers! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## SayWhat

Bree said:


> i wonder what other color combinations(if any) will be offered... an orange/black would be nice methinks


+1!!
Orange lume for the bezel and dial indices instead of white, plus a black leather strap with orange stitching.
That'd look great!
However I don't how good the luminosity of said orange lume would be.
The tissot sea-touch comes in white and orange "lumed" versions, but the white is clearly brighter and more visible.
And here is some evidence of that:


----------



## sys12345

Orange lume should be pretty weak, have a look at this chart ...


----------



## conquistador

Definitely buying this watch, just can't decide on the blue or white version! More pictures please!


----------



## kdsarch

That looks awesome.

Hopefully it will have a bracelet that is not mesh.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kingblackbolt

That is an impressive watch... can't wait for the release!


----------



## onomatopia

Wow... Stunning looking watch!! love the symmetry of the dial. can't wait...


----------



## ttimbo

That does look great. Does anyone know if a GMT version might be offered?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Anteus

Thumbs up for Steinhart. I LOVE the fact that you're moving away from hommages and building your identity.

And that identity is beautiful to say the least, the Aviation line and now this are absolute winners. Can't wait to see the final product here.

I may add my voice to the second hand tail oddness mentioned above however. And I don't get the point of the notches on the bezel: I don't think they add much, but they rather break the otherwise very pure lines of the watch.

LOVE the beveling of the lugs and crown guards.


----------



## kingblackbolt

I agree 100% I discovered this brand based on the Triton series as I'm not a big fan of homages in general... The original collections are very nice indeed!



Anteus said:


> Thumbs up for Steinhart. I LOVE the fact that you're moving away from hommages and building your identity.
> LOVE the beveling of the lugs and crown guards.


----------



## IslaTurbine

Great looking. More pics please!


----------



## SayWhat

Anteus said:


> Thumbs up for Steinhart. I LOVE the fact that you're moving away from hommages and building your identity.


+1 on that from me too.
Hopefully if the O2 is a success they'll become a bit more brave and try out some new styles.
I'm hoping that in the future they'll produce a steinhart dress watch line with some smaller, thinner (and occasionally even rectangular) watches.
Here's hoping!


----------



## RTea

Wow, the black and white version looks amazing! After this releases, I'm not sure if I can justify keeping my Supermarine at what is probably 8x or more the cost of the O2.

Not sure if I dig the mesh yet, but a regular bracelet option would seal the deal for me.


----------



## Gatorgrowl2004

Very nice watch! Jag, I might go ahead and get that one!


----------



## dunl12496j

It looks amazing! Thank you so much for the pictures. I want to know the cost though. But looks very nice.


----------



## robotphood

Oh boy, I'm loving it a lot more than I thought I would. 2nd watch purchase of 2012 already? My wallet is not happy. Would prefer a regular bracelet over mesh. Black leather band looks excellent though.


----------



## Pakz

Man...
The teal spyshots that we had before were OK, but the colour didn't agree with me. That black and white version however is really stunning. 

and I love how that really is a watch that departs from the homage approach, that really is a pure Steinhart!


----------



## DrewL

I like it! The curved lugs make it a viable option for me. Mesh would be cool.


----------



## Chromejob

Thank you, Triton. That new shot, particularly the lume shot highlighting the lovely bezel and glowing "S" are just great. I thought I was done buying watches for a year or so, but this is delightful. I particularly like the typeface you used on the bezel (something like Baker Signet or Fritz Quadrata, maybe?). 

I'm sure people will start drawing allusions to past models, but in toto there's something very pre-1963 to it. I imagine it looking really nice on a vintage style cotton or nylon khaki strap for underwater work. Come oooooon, February. 

... Q: I think I recall this was disclosed before, but is that SuperLuminova BGW9 for the lume?


----------



## blurrycloud

the current color design looks better for the black and white

I just wished that the blue version would be better
I think you can draw inspiration from the blue bremont supermarine
I think they got their colors spot on

Instead of the lume being blue
They should just make the black dial to blue, and the black part of the bezel to blue
And leave the lume as white


----------



## Mark9Fiji

I can't wait for this watch to come out! I hope I can be one of the first to get one!


----------



## boeing767

I love this design... Any idea with what kind of strap it will be delivered?


----------



## nugget40

blurrycloud said:


> the current color design looks better for the black and white
> 
> I just wished that the blue version would be better
> I think you can draw inspiration from the blue bremont supermarine
> I think they got their colors spot on
> 
> Instead of the lume being blue
> They should just make the black dial to blue, and the black part of the bezel to blue
> And leave the lume as white
> 
> View attachment 597441


 That's the whole point with this new O2 from Steinhart....they are not trying to be anyone else but themselves with this piece. The are trying to forge their own identity in the watch world, so they designed their own dial, case, crown, bezel and insert. Even the bracelet looks to be mesh which is not very common for OEM bracelet, at least it seems anyway correct me if I'm wrong. The only similarites I see between the SM and the O2 is in the bezel insert 20 minute timer. But Steinhart uses a different font, and does not have minute markers after 20 minutes. I think the color choice was great for the initial release, I'm sure it will be a hit and more color offerings will come down the road. I really can't wait for this to be done, I have wanted a Steinhart for awhile now, and have been holding out for the O2 as my first. Its been really hard not ordering a Triton 30ATM this entire time :-d


----------



## blurrycloud

maybe its just me wanting a blue dial version of this watch

edit: but currently its a black dial with blue lume, which i dislike


----------



## jagmichael

Yeah, I'm liking the blue version as well. Well...both really! Can't wait for this release.


----------



## keto9

Please be smaller than 44mm. Please be smaller than 44mm. Please be smaller than 44mm.

Loving the black. Can't wait to see more pics. If 44+, cannot buy. If 43-, will unquestionably buy.


----------



## nugget40

keto9 said:


> Please be smaller than 44mm. Please be smaller than 44mm. Please be smaller than 44mm.
> 
> Loving the black. Can't wait to see more pics. If 44+, cannot buy. If 43-, will unquestionably buy.


 I would be very surprised if its bigger than 44mm.....I think I might have read they were keeping with the 42mm size, but I may be wrong. Speaking of going smaller....when can we get a 44mm DLC Nav-B Uhr??? Currently only 47mm available, I have 7.5 inch wrists but 47mm seems to be pushing it


----------



## dunl12496j

nugget40 said:


> I would be very surprised if its bigger than 44mm.....I think I might have read they were keeping with the 42mm size, but I may be wrong. Speaking of going smaller....when can we get a 44mm DLC Nav-B Uhr??? Currently only 47mm available, I have 7.5 inch wrists but 47mm seems to be pushing it


I really doubt they would make it big. And for a pilot watch, 47mm on 7.5 inch wrist wouldn't be so bad. I have 7.5" wrists too, and 42mm almost is a bit small. Besides big is the fashion these days. Saw a guy wearing a watch that must have been 60mm on my sized wrist.


----------



## waldoh

It's almost a guarantee that the Ocean 2 will be 44mm. 

To me it seems like the Ocean 44 was a test for the Ocean 2 in regards to the sapphire bezel and rehaut engraving. 

Chances are they mass produced sapphire bezels to keep costs down and reincorporated the same technology into the Ocean 2 bezel, added a chapter ring instead of rehaut and drastically changed the outer bezel decor. 


Off topic: does anyone know where this design originally came from?

Not sure why people are claiming it to be 100% Steinhart design when it looks heavily influenced by Bremont. It's a more drastic change than the Ocean 1 to the Rolex but is it really possible to have a totally unique successful design?


----------



## robotphood

44mm, that's a shame


----------



## wisepiggy

Any chance of an orange diver from Steinhart?


----------



## RTea

waldoh said:


> It's almost a guarantee that the Ocean 2 will be 44mm.
> 
> To me it seems like the Ocean 44 was a test for the Ocean 2 in regards to the sapphire bezel and rehaut engraving.
> 
> Chances are they mass produced sapphire bezels to keep costs down and reincorporated the same technology into the Ocean 2 bezel, added a chapter ring instead of rehaut and drastically changed the outer bezel decor.
> 
> Off topic: does anyone know where this design originally came from?
> 
> Not sure why people are claiming it to be 100% Steinhart design when it looks heavily influenced by Bremont. It's a more drastic change than the Ocean 1 to the Rolex but is it really possible to have a totally unique successful design?


I own a Bremont Supermarine and I see some similarity but this screams original to me (well at least as original as you can get with dive watches these days). The cases are completely different, different bezel edges and size, different dial, different hands, etc.

The only thing similar is the sapphire bezel which I don't mind since I really dig this style (like the Supermarine and IWC AT 2000).


----------



## kdsarch

I think it is 42mm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dunl12496j

I don't mean to be pushy, but this is my next watch purchase most likely. Could we get pictures of the caseback?


----------



## blurrycloud

blue edition


----------



## waldoh

blurrycloud said:


> View attachment 602230
> 
> 
> blue edition


Photoshop but different colors do look nice.


----------



## blurrycloud

it is a photoshop
just to show what it would look like in blue

i just think that this blue looks better then the current blue lume version


----------



## dunl12496j

blurrycloud said:


> it is a photoshop
> just to show what it would look like in blue
> 
> i just think that this blue looks better then the current blue lume version


I like the light blue better, never been a fan or darker blue. I really hope the release a white version. I would be so happy.


----------



## pcanezo

A beautiful watch. I was thinking about buying the Vintage Red, but this watch may end up being my first Steinhart. Any ideas on when is it going to be released?


----------



## waldoh

pcanezo said:


> A beautiful watch. I was thinking about buying the Vintage Red, but this watch may end up being my first Steinhart. Any ideas on when is it going to be released?


End of February (hopefully before)


----------



## Camarija

1. I like the white/black color scheme- it is the dressiest color combo and I hope to order one as soon as it becomes available.
2. I think the original teal color scheme can be used in a sportier edition of this watch with a contrasting color, such as yellow.


----------



## glengoyne17

I hope the black version gets some red accents like seconds hand or name on dial, but that's just because I missed the black sea ;-)


----------



## blurrycloud

lume colous are not as flexible

if you put yellow lume on the bezel, the bezel will not glow evenly


----------



## Camarija

Thanks blurrycloud, i guess i can stop hoping for a yellow version. I think the color versions would work better in a pvd version. Just for fun, here are some alternative colors. I think the white and black design is still the best though... I'm confident Steinhart will come up with a sportier edition (preferably with PVD! )


----------



## markrlondon

Camarija said:


> View attachment 608488


Oooooh, that would look fantastic in red. Yes yes yes please!


----------



## blurrycloud

The white part of the bezel is part of the lume.
Changing it to red or orange will mean poorer lume performance.
Resulting in uneven lume at the bezel.
The numbers will look brighteR than the 15min area, with a different shade of lume.

See my picture to see which parts of the watch can be re colored


----------



## SayWhat

:-d You boys have gone photoshop crazy in this thread. he he he!

Since we're in this mood, I'm going purple!


----------



## Camarija

Thanks for the 411 blurrycloud. Looks like the following photo shop efforts should be dedicated towards the pattern of the blue colored Ocean 2 below. And now that I see the purple... 



blurrycloud said:


> View attachment 602230
> 
> 
> blue edition


----------



## Camarija

It's been 2 weeks since the last pictures, perhaps Triton will pity the masses waiting for another update? Any chance that could happen? (wishful thinking)


----------



## cuts33

blurrycloud said:


> View attachment 602230
> 
> 
> blue edition


Make it a WUS Edition and I'll be first in line.


----------



## Camarija

Steinhart is taking a new route after ocean 2 to focus on their own designs. Can anyone find that quote?

Just because I'm anxious for any new views of the O2, I edited the original design to match the new color scheme in the latest photo released by Triton:


----------



## Riker

Steinhart certainly have many new ideas in the works. They were never going to just maintain the Nav.B, Ocean or other lines with simple updates & no new models. There was always the plan for the portfolio to expand with Steinhart original ideas but also continue with the original very popular lines.

The official pics of the Ocean 2 are awesome & in short course Triton will release them when Gunter pulls the trigger for official release. Until then I expect Triton might tease you once again, maybe...........:-d



Camarija said:


> Steinhart is taking a new route after ocean 2 to focus on their own designs. Can anyone find that quote?
> 
> Just because I'm anxious for any new views of the O2, I edited the original design to match the new color scheme in the latest photo released by Triton:


----------



## Vemrik

So when _is _the release? I'm drooling here, y'know... :-d


----------



## Camarija

While the month of February is vague time frame for those obsessed with the O2 (like myself), i guess we just need to be patient. Hopefully we'll get a heads up here on the forum before the actual launch on their website. Such teases here 

I found the quote I was previously looking for regarding custom forum watch projects going into 2012
"Not to spoil anybody's fun, but rather FYI and to save everyone's precious time: Steinart will not take on any new watch projects like f.e. forum's watches in 2012! It's been too much last year with some disapointments involved, plus time is needed to concentrate on our own collection!"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/wha...om-wus-ocean-gmt-made-638361.html#post4659189

Wishful thinking on some dial variation on the new O2 line, to include chrome lined numbers (9, 12, 3), as seen in the Triton 30 ATM, and Black Sea.
TRITON 30ATM - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches
Black Sea - Special Edition - Steinhart Watches


----------



## nugget40

Why so many "they should do this with the O2" posts? Especially with some of these off the wall color suggetions. The dials and bezels were probably done quite a bit ago so what is the use of saying they should do this color or that color? o| Isn't this thread supposed to be the latest news and discussion of the latest news about the O2?:-s Just saying.....if you want a watch color schemed like those, maybe you should be frequenting the G-Shock forum.:-d


----------



## raymansg

I am just waiting for it ... but in a way, loud colours like purple and lime green could work against the O2. But then again, it all depends on the end result.
Trawling ... trawling ....


----------



## Camarija




----------



## ew03877286

No good...........i still love my Steinhart.


----------



## jagmichael

Well...only a few more days till February!!! Hopefully the release is sooner rather than later. I know all of us here would love to see another teaser shot. Or you can just release it and we can see it for ourselves. LOL!


----------



## Riker

The watches are all but ready, GS is just waiting on the correct accessories to arrive so available at launch.


----------



## boeing767

Riker said:


> The watches are all but ready, GS is just waiting on the correct accessories to arrive so available at launch.


I hope that they have plenty available during the launch.... Because I'm considering to buy a watch in april but I won't be suprised if they are sold-out by then......
Does anyone know if the watch will be sold with this strap on the picture, because this looks very classi and great???


----------



## Riker

As with the complete Ocean line there will be a number of strap/bracelet options. The Mesh however, is planned to be the standard bracelet fitted.



boeing767 said:


> I hope that they have plenty available during the launch.... Because I'm considering to buy a watch in april but I won't be suprised if they are sold-out by then......
> *Does anyone know if the watch will be sold with this strap on the picture, because this looks very classi and great???*


----------



## jagmichael

I'm dying here with all the waiting! LOL! I think some new pics would at least help with our craving. Is it true about March now?


----------



## SayWhat

Riker, do you know if there are any plans for the future to make a GMT version of the O2?

Of course it will depend on the success of the standard version but I wonder if it's being discussed at all.


----------



## Riker

Bit to early to be letting that one out of the bag......... If it helps, GS & Triton look at a bunch of possibilties with each new watch they design so for the moment be confident knowing that. But at the very least there has been a great deal of popular interest in the O2 so that is always a good place to benchmark any future development of it.......;-)



SayWhat said:


> Riker, do you know if there are any plans for the future to make a GMT version of the O2?
> 
> Of course it will depend on the success of the standard version but I wonder if it's being discussed at all.


----------



## Scouser916

As I was about to pull the trigger on an Ocean 1, I can't wait for the release! Looks like I'll be waiting a little bit longer to join the Steinhart world.

(Figured this thread was as good as any for my first post)


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Hey Riker,
Do you have any additional info on release date? On the other thread the guy said he had an email saying it will be released in March while February was the expected date in this thread

Thanks!


----------



## Riker

Welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum Scouser.

Mark9, as I wrote above Steinhart are now just waiting on the accessories that will be available with the O2 at release. Fingers still crossed for Feb, but March is more likely.


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Thanks Riker!

Thought I'd share an email I got from GS


Hi mark…
Yes the great brand new ocean II we would place on middle of march……
.
So we still have to wait some weeks….
Thanks gunter
.
Steinhart Günter


I'm hoping they get those accessories sooner than later! I want to replace my lost Ocean DLC!


----------



## dunl12496j

I'm going to have to bump this. Need more information!


----------



## RTea

dunl12496j said:


> I'm going to have to bump this. Need more information!


I'm with you! Middle of March seems like an eternity...

We need some teasers or something!


----------



## Camarija

So it has been 39 days since Triton released his pictures of the O2. January 5th to today. It's 17 days until the 1st of March. If the O2 isn't realeased until the middle of March, we can assume it will be 32 days until the release date. Seeing as we are past the halfway point since the last set of pictures, can we PLEASE see some new pictures?


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Camarija said:


> So it has been 39 days since Triton released his pictures of the O2. January 5th to today. It's 17 days until the 1st of March. If the O2 isn't realeased until the middle of March, we can assume it will be 32 days until the release date. Seeing as we are past the halfway point since the last set of pictures, can we PLEASE see some new pictures?


I second that, more pics please!!


----------



## vokotin

Take it easy guys, the beauty of it, is the anticipation.
We've to be patient and wait the final release date, of course more pics are welcome but don't let this thing drives you crazy.;-)


----------



## Riker

For those requesting more pics please be patient. All I can suggest is to keep watching your email inbox if you subscibe to Steinhart & also the Steinhart Facebook page. Anything new or the occassional tease will be seen there first.

Won't be to much longer, just waiting for all the necessary bits & bobs to be available for when the O2 is released......;-)


----------



## DeepThought

Do you reckon they would have it it white?

Am looking for a white dial watch

Cheers 

SZ


----------



## rfnv

does anyone know if the ocean 2'll be offered with an oyster style bracelet? i'd love to pull the trigger on one when it releases but i hate mesh bracelets.


----------



## Riker

welcome rfnv.....

The Ocean 2 is coming very soon so all will be revealed then, but to answer your question, the Oyster will be one option.



rfnv said:


> does anyone know if the ocean 2'll be offered with an oyster style bracelet? i'd love to pull the trigger on one when it releases but i hate mesh bracelets.


----------



## rfnv

Riker said:


> welcome rfnv.....
> 
> The Ocean 2 is coming very soon so all will be revealed then, but to answer your question, the Oyster will be one option.


ah. great to hear that! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Brooke_lin

It's beautiful! I think its more atractive than Black sea )
What's the price ?


----------



## dunl12496j

Riker said:


> welcome rfnv.....
> 
> The Ocean 2 is coming very soon so all will be revealed then, but to answer your question,* the Oyster will be one option*.


Oh thank God. I had almost forgot about it because of the mesh.


----------



## robotphood

Riker, do you know the case dimensions?


----------



## Riker

Fella's, above I confirmed an Oyster bracelet but I have been re-thinking & I am not certain I recall seeing the Oyster available with the O2. I will confirm soon.

I just noticed I haven't replied to the many enquiries on the size, it is 43mm.


----------



## blurrycloud

More important would be the lug to lug distance


----------



## clouser

blurrycloud said:


> More important would be the lug to lug distance


+1. I would REALLY like to know what the lug to lug distance will be. I was thinking about ordering the OVM, but after seeing the O2, I'll be waiting until next month to buy it as long as the lug to lug is 51mm or less.


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

Mark9Fiji said:


> Thanks Riker!
> 
> Thought I'd share an email I got from GS
> 
> Hi mark&#8230;
> Yes the great brand new ocean II we would place on middle of march&#8230;&#8230;
> .
> So we still have to wait some weeks&#8230;.
> Thanks gunter
> .
> Steinhart Günter
> 
> I'm hoping they get those accessories sooner than later! I want to replace my lost Ocean DLC!


March is almost here! I'm expecting news that the release will mid April any day now 

Seriously though, I can't wait for this watch to come out. I am looking forward to some real life pics to help me choose between the ocean 2, OVR and OVM before my birthday in May.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Brooke_lin

Neleus Orpheus said:


> March is almost here! I'm expecting news that the release will mid April any day now
> 
> Seriously though, I can't wait for this watch to come out. I am looking forward to some real life pics to help me choose between the ocean 2, OVR and OVM before my birthday in May.
> 
> Fingers crossed


I'm even thinking to change Black Sea to O2 =))
i don't need 2 divers!


----------



## Doboji

Sold! I'm buying this as soon as it's available... other potential purchases now officially on hold til this is ordered.



Triton said:


> Been testing the O2 for about a month now and I think it's the best Steinhart ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The release is scheduled for February btw.


----------



## Mark9Fiji

I have a feeling the O2 is going to sell out pretty fast!


----------



## Riker

You are right it probably will, but there will be more coming. Steinhart is well aware of the popularity the O2 has earned in forums so they will be doing their best to keep waiting times as short as possible.



Mark9Fiji said:


> I have a feeling the O2 is going to sell out pretty fast!


----------



## jagmichael

The wait is killing me!!! Yeah, its going to be first blood to get one of these. LOL!


----------



## stryker58

There's been a lot of interest in this watch and the anticipation for its release is building. I only hope GS can keep up with the demand. I also hope there will be some strap alternatives to the 'mesh'.


----------



## glengoyne17

stryker58 said:


> There's been a lot of interest in this watch and the anticipation for its release is building. I only hope GS can keep up with the demand. I also hope there will be some strap alternatives to the 'mesh'.


Same here, not a mesh fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunl12496j

glengoyne17 said:


> Same here, not a mesh fan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me as well


----------



## Mark9Fiji

I'm hoping it's like how some people got an extra strap when they received their O1's. I'd love to have 2 straps out of the box!


----------



## Riker

There will be......



stryker58 said:


> I only hope GS can keep up with the demand. I also hope there will be some strap alternatives to the 'mesh'.





glengoyne17 said:


> Same here, not a mesh fan





dunl12496j said:


> Me as well


----------



## Doboji

Hey Riker,

Just to consolidate some of the info contained in this thread so far...

1. 43mm diameter w/o crown
2. Multiple strap options available (still not clear if there's a bracelet option)
3. at least two bezel color options... white and teal
4. 30ATM WR
5. Watches are done and ready... waiting for accessory pieces... 
6. Sapphire Crystal Bezel
7. Domed Sapphire Crystal (Assumed AR coated on the inside?)

Images:





















Sound right?


----------



## rockandrye

6. Gonna be freakin sweet.


----------



## tm.chen

sapphire crystal bezel?


----------



## WnS

We have another winner, as if my want list wasn't big enough as it is.


----------



## pcanezo

I can't wait for this watch to come out. With the long wait for it to release, I hope I won't have to wait more in order to get one in stock.


----------



## Riker

Yes.....



tm.chen said:


> sapphire crystal bezel?


----------



## Camarija

It seems like there are timed releases. For example.
Release: January 18 - Apollon Chronograph
Release: February 17 - Marine Chronograph
Release: March 16? - Ocean 2?


----------



## glengoyne17

Not following that last post? Is it a pattern?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conquistador

Probably just means the release date has been pushed back a month, eg. a month from January 18 is February 17 and a month from February 17 is March 16. Perhaps.


----------



## WnS

It's pretty hard to tell from the photos, does anyone know if the crystal going to be domed or flat?


----------



## Riker

Domed...... A small convex but it is domed....

.


WnS said:


> It's pretty hard to tell from the photos, does anyone know if the crystal going to be domed or flat?


----------



## jagmichael

Just want to keep this near the top of the forum. Anyone get any new word about release dates yet?


----------



## Uwe W.

jagmichael said:


> Just want to keep this near the top of the forum. Anyone get any new word about release dates yet?


There's really no need to be bumping threads here. When Steinhart releases the watch it will be well announced. And if anyone had any additional news, trust me, it would be posted.


----------



## Doboji

Uwe W. said:


> There's really no need to be bumping threads here. When Steinhart releases the watch it will be well announced. And if anyone had any additional news, trust me, it would be posted.


While this is still at the top to avoid bumping the thread again...

I know this... and yet I still find myself checking this thread every 10 minutes. Just has the makings of such a great watch, I'm dying to get my hands on it already

Ah well.... you know what they say about watched pots...


----------



## Uwe W.

Doboji said:


> While this is still at the top to avoid bumping the thread again...


Don't think that I don't know what you're up to by posting a few innocent comments just to keep this darned thread at the top. Darn, now I've gone and done the same thing...


----------



## Riker

What's all the ruckus about.....?

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d........:-!


----------



## nugget40

Did somebody say bump this thread??? :-! Damn, the Ocean 3 might be out before the Ocean 2 drops lol


----------



## jagmichael

Yeah! I think it's time to start an ocean 3 thread. LOL! Let's bump this one back to the top again tho. LOL!


----------



## chuckf1

jagmichael said:


> Yeah! I think it's time to start an ocean 3 thread. LOL! Let's bump this one back to the top again tho. LOL!


Any photos of the Ocean 3 yet?


----------



## Uwe W.

I've heard that development of the Ocean 11 has already started and that George Clooney and Brad Pitt will model the watch for Steinhart.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Uwe W. said:


> I've heard that development of the Ocean 11 has already started and that George Clooney and Brad Pitt will model the watch for Steinhart.


Finally... you've jumped into the pool of humor!


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Finally... you've jumped into the pool of humor!


No need to be insulting.

Those who know me personally consider me to be a very funny guy. However, having to deal with some of the more contentious members on WUS is enough to wipe the smile off of anyone's face at times. How does that expression go again? Oh yes, "never judge a person until you've walked a mile in their shoes."


----------



## WnS

I remember reading somewhere that Steinhart has a booth at Baselworld, well that starts in a day. Perhaps more photos will appear soon.


----------



## Heyjacob

Dont know if it have been added to this post yet. If it is Im sorry.

I wrote the following to Steinhart yesterday: 
"Hello People at Steinhart 
I was about to order the beautiful watch: Ocean 1 black, but when I looked around the Internet I heard that it might get replaced soon with a better model. Can you confirm this? Would be sad to buy an outdated watch 
​- Jacob"
their answer was: 
Hello Jacob, Ocean 2 is coming in the middle of March, please follow updates at our homepage or our newsletter.

Sounds like they are going to announce it at the baselworld! 

Best regards
-Jacob


----------



## jagmichael

Thanks for the intel! Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Riker

Yes, Steinhart plan some news in the coming 2 weeks & it seems some of you have an idea of what that could be....:-d:-d:-d 

The last few months have been the busiest ever at Steinhart. Christmas, New year, new releases, phone & internet trouble, Basel etc...... Gunter is a very tired man but he & Simon are ready for a great show at Basel.


----------



## rfnv

Heyjacob said:


> Dont know if it have been added to this post yet. If it is Im sorry.
> 
> I wrote the following to Steinhart yesterday:
> "Hello People at Steinhart
> I was about to order the beautiful watch: Ocean 1 black, but when I looked around the Internet I heard that it might get replaced soon with a better model. Can you confirm this? Would be sad to buy an outdated watch
> ​- Jacob"
> their answer was:
> Hello Jacob,Ocean 2 is coming in the middle of March, please follow updates at our homepage or our newsletter.
> 
> Sounds like they are going to announce it at the baselworld!
> 
> Best regards
> -Jacob


wha- the ocean one will be discontinued & _replaced _by the ocean 2? i was considering a vintage red.


----------



## Heyjacob

rfnv said:


> wha- the ocean one will be discontinued & _replaced _by the ocean 2?? i was considering a vintage red.


I dont think ocean 1 will be replaced, but the point was that it wasn't long until we'll see ocean 2 

Best Regards 
- Jacob


----------



## Doboji

Looky looky there's a pic of the Ocean 2 on the Steinhart Facebook page!


----------



## WnS

I wonder how many colours the lume comes in, if there's yellow, that'd be the most kick arse IWC Aquatimer homage to hit the market.


----------



## yian77

from Steinhart's facebook account


----------



## Doboji

Yep thats the pic! Is it wrong to want all of those watches? Drool!


----------



## Riker

At release the white & blue will be available.....



WnS said:


> I wonder how many colours the lume comes in, if there's yellow, that'd be the most kick arse IWC Aquatimer homage to hit the market.


----------



## jagmichael

On Facebook it says only days away per steinhart. So either next week or until they get back from basel wait the weekend and that Monday. I'm hoping for next week! The new leman's looks neat too. Wonder when that comes out? Thanks for the heads up Riker. I'll end up with both but not sire which one to start with. Any ideas on prices? Maybe $5-600?


----------



## Riker

jag, the Lemans is not due for some time yet, though the Ocean 2 is close, close, close now.... Price is very reasonable...


----------



## glengoyne17

Hi Riker thanks again. Always wondered are you employed by Steinhart or do they feed you pr first?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Pleasure mate.... This questions has been asked quite a bit of me but to answer, no I am not. I am a good friend & speak with them often enough that I am fortunate to be privy to things. It helps as it means I can be a proxy so to speak for them here & answer questions where I can..... Triton is Steinharts designer & he is here occassionaly. Wish he was here more as he has a very good general knowledge of the industry & ofcourse Steinhart, but alas he is busy, busy....



glengoyne17 said:


> Hi Riker thanks again. Always wondered are you employed by Steinhart or do they feed you pr first?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxMACCAxX

This Ocean 2 looks amazing. Very original, I only recently discovered this upcoming release while researching the Ocean 1 line and it instantly went to the top of my "MUST HAVE" list. It's been painful waiting for me waiting for this to drop I feel sorry for those of you that have been waiting for it since the first news it must be agony lol. Anyway can't wait and hopefully it is released soon as the money is burning a hole in my pocket, i'm realing trying to wait for this one!

Andy


----------



## glengoyne17

Riker said:


> Pleasure mate.... This questions has been asked quite a bit of me but to answer, no I am not. I am a good friend & speak with them often enough that I am fortunate to be privy to things. It helps as it means I can be a proxy so to speak for them here & answer questions where I can..... Triton is Steinharts designer & he is here occassionaly. Wish he was here more as he has a very good general knowledge of the industry & ofcourse Steinhart, but alas he is busy, busy....


Thanks for explaining, good to have source close to Steinhart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji

Hey Riker, or Triton,

Any update as to whether there will be a bracelet option?

Thanks!

-Max


----------



## Mark9Fiji

Looking back at the previous 2 releases(Jan 19, Feb 17) this week might just be THE week!

I'm looking forward to the New iPad and an Ocean2 this week


----------



## MiCr0

Another picture up on facebook, showing an awesome rubber integrated strap and deployment


----------



## kdsarch

Doboji said:


> Hey Riker, or Triton,
> 
> Any update as to whether there will be a bracelet option?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Max


I heard from the factory no integrated bracelet at this time...

Bummer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Max, at release there will be no integrated bracelet option for the Ocean 2, that includes an Oyster bracelet. However, Steinhart are working on an Oyster style bracelet with the appropriate fitted end links that will be available at a later date. There is the Mesh bracelet available immediately as a separate option.

Obviously that means that the O2 will come with a strap as standard issue at release but I can't mention what that actually is & the style. You will see in a few days.



Doboji said:


> Hey Riker, or Triton,
> 
> Any update as to whether there will be a bracelet option?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Max


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Riker said:


> Max, at release there will be no integrated bracelet option for the Ocean 2, that includes an Oyster bracelet. However, Steinhart are working on an Oyster style bracelet with the appropriate fitted end links that will be available at a later date. There is the Mesh bracelet available immediately as a separate option.
> 
> Obviously that means that the O2 will come with a strap as standard issue at release but I can't mention what that actually is & the style. You will see in a few days.


Do you happen to have an actual release date at all? it's doing my head in constantly checking on here and the steinhart website for it to turn up


----------



## dispensary_diver

Riker! You didn't mention anything about the rubber strap as pictured above. Will an integrated rubber strap be available? I am a HUGE fan of rubber!


----------



## Doboji

Riker said:


> Max, at release there will be no integrated bracelet option for the Ocean 2, that includes an Oyster bracelet. However, Steinhart are working on an Oyster style bracelet with the appropriate fitted end links that will be available at a later date. There is the Mesh bracelet available immediately as a separate option.
> 
> Obviously that means that the O2 will come with a strap as standard issue at release but I can't mention what that actually is & the style. You will see in a few days.


Thats fine by me, as long as it's coming at some point. Chances are I won't be able to use the stock strap anyway, I need 220mm straps to fit my wrist. I'm thinking about getting a Hirsch Carbon strap to go with initially... thoughts?


----------



## Tumbles

Riker said:


> Max, at release there will be no integrated bracelet option for the Ocean 2, that includes an Oyster bracelet. However, Steinhart are working on an Oyster style bracelet with the appropriate fitted end links that will be available at a later date. There is the Mesh bracelet available immediately as a separate option.
> 
> Obviously that means that the O2 will come with a strap as standard issue at release but I can't mention what that actually is & the style. You will see in a few days.


Looks like Monday it is then.

No release on Friday to keep with the descending number coincidence.


----------



## richc1958

I am glad there is no real bracelet option it will keep the price lower and allow one who wants it to order it at a later date.....just like the Tritons series and the Apollon and the Proteus....smart move....you can keep the mesh


----------



## hooperman42

True but as a dive watch is certainly hopefully will have a rubber option.


----------



## Doboji

FYI,

Word from Steinhart is the O2 will be coming to the Steinhart page next week... 

Cheers!

-Max


----------



## hooperman42

yawn


----------



## jagmichael

Thanks for the heads up! I guess that means I won't have to check the site all day for a few more days. Yet again...waiting!


----------



## cappuccino

well, it's out at 490 euro... very nice watch indeed
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/OCEAN-two,532.html
for me it's gonna be the blue one


----------



## pavel36

does anyone know what is the number of Ocean 2 produced for each model? Not sure if I can order it now, but don't want to miss the boat and find out that there was only limited number available and it is sold out by the end of the next month...

Thanks


----------



## Uwe W.

Since Triton created an Ocean 2 announcement thread, I'm closing this one. We don't need two concurrent threads on the Ocean 2 that will only cause overlapping and repeated information to be posted.


----------

